# cronjobs funktionieren nicht



## DivDax (21. August 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe gerade testweise einen crontab eingerichtet, der folgendermaßen aussieht:

* * * * * /home/www/site/mail.php

in der mail.php lasse ich mir eine email senden um zu sehen, ob es klappt.
Normalerweise müsste ich nun jede Minute eine E-Mail bekommen.
Leider ist dies nicht so.

Ich bin folgendermaßen vorgegangen:

crontab -e
INSERT MODE: * * * * * /home/www/site/mail.php *eingetragen*
beended mit :wq!


Des Weiteren habe ich der Datei mail.php noch CHMOD 777 gegeben um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, dass es nicht aufgrund des CHMOD's scheitert.


Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen!



Gruß,
DivDax


----------



## imweasel (26. August 2004)

Hi,

also das sieht fast danach aus, als würde in deiner PATH-Variable nicht der Pfad zum PHP-Binary stehen!

Versuch mal:


```
* * * * * /pfad/zu/php /home/www/site/mail.php
```

Dann sollte es funktionieren.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (26. August 2004)

Soweit ich weiß fehlt dann aber der Parameter "-f" bei PHP sonst parst er die Datei nicht. Nachzulesen hier..
Demnach müsste die Zeile so aussehen:


```
* * * * * /pfad/zu/php -f /home/www/site/mail.php
```

Ach und wenn das nicht geht und du local einen Webserver laufen hast könntest du das ganze auch mit wget oder mit Lynx machen.


```
* * * * * wget http://localhost/site.php > /dev/null

--oder--

* * * * * lynx --dump http://localhost/site.php > /dev/null
```


----------



## Ben Ben (27. August 2004)

> 1. PHP mitteilen, eine bestimmte Datei auszuführen.
> 
> php my_script.php
> 
> ...



soviel zu -f ...


----------



## DivDax (27. August 2004)

Danke!

Mit dieser Angabe funktioniert's nun:

```
* * * * * /pfad/zu/php -f /home/www/site/mail.php
```


----------

